# Roto Flex



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

It's hard to find a good flex shaft. It needs good bearings or else it vibrates and heats up. I'll check this one out.

Thanks for posting!
-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The best woodworking show since the invention of wood.)


----------

